# Scott Contessa JR 20



## los05 (Jun 6, 2011)

So I want to get my 6 year old into her first official Mountain Bike . Looked around and have liked what the Scott Contessa JR has to offer, which is also significantly cheaper then the Specialized, Trek, Cannondale etc. The bike is about 23lbs, a lot lighter then the steel frame POS Walmart ones, which is really my biggest concern right now. This bike comes with a RST Capa T20 50mm Fork. My question is how good is this fork and is it worth it to drop the extra money for it or would it be better to go with a rigid type bike.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

i have the scott scale or something - the boys version of the 20 inch bike. So i bet its the same as the contessa except not pink

Yes get it!

Sweet bike, light as you mention, better and lighter than the specialized and Kona kids bikes. And about the fork - again better there because the fork actually works - the spring is soft enough to actually help and as your kid learns to go off curbs and stuff like that having the fork makes a big difference.

I wanted the lightest bike with gears at a reasonable price and the scott was the bike. Cool paint designs also - my boys is lime green with knobby tires and looks sweet - i bet the girls version looks sweet also. Funny thing is they even mounted the rear wheel treads reverse to help braking i presume. 

My son was used to fixed gear bikes and so i added a lot of slack to the front brake so he does no go OTB down a hill - kids dont know how to modulate brakes - i just tell him for now to use the rear


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I like RST forks. I think they work better than the SR Suntour on other models. The older RST fork on my son's old Hotrock 20 is great. You should be able to find a rigid fork to do as a mod, if you like.

The Scott bikes are nice. Did they lighten them? I recall looking at the Contessa last year and it was about 25lbs (vaguely recall). It wasn't 23lbs for sure, when I had it put on a scale at the bike shop.

I always enjoyed the paint jobs on the Scott kid's bikes.


----------



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

my 6 year old rides a Scott Voltage Jr. 20. Its been the perfect bike for him to start out on. The fork works great for what it is. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## flipwils11 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm looking at the Scott Scale Jr 20 right now and will be calling tomorrow to find out pricing from the local dealer.

Yes, because this forum requires new users to post 5 times before starting a thread or doing other actions (there's a laundry list of dumb requirements and hoops to jump through) I'm looking for some threads to respond to and bump to prove I'm not a deadbeat spammer or whatever this forum is trying to protect against.


----------

